

Ask HN: Tell me about some good niche online communities you know? - anujkk

Everyone knows about facebook, google+, twitter and other popular social networking sites/communities that are general purpose(for all audience). I wish to know which niche communities(like HN) you like the most and why?<p>Edit : I'm also especially interested in communities that are women oriented.
======
revorad
I'm not part of either of these, but <http://ravelry.com> is a famous knitting
community. Another one which is really impressive is
<http://www.airliners.net>. The photos and in-depth reviews people post on
that site are just mind blowing.

------
DanBC
Meatball wiki is crucial reading for people wanting to learn about online
communities.

(<http://meatballwiki.org/wiki/>)

------
callmeed
<http://www.digitalweddingforum.com> is my favorite forum for professional
wedding & portrait photographers. I'm a member and an advertiser. It's a
pretty great resource if you want no-nonsense business/technical photography
info.

Membership is in the thousands and it's a paid forum, so it's profitable.

I don't know the actual numbers, but portrait and wedding photography has
become very popular with women in the past few years. There are a lot of women
that participate (possibly a majority).

There is also a women/mom photography forum called
<http://www.clickinmoms.com> that is fairly popular, but I have no first-hand
knowledge of it.

------
latch
<http://webhostingtalk.com> is a pretty huge forum for everything hosting
(vps, cloud, dedicated, colo..) related. Used to participate pretty heavy.
It's actually a really good hacker resource.

------
gadders
<http://www.bobpitch.com>

People who just enjoy chatting about various subjects all day long.

~~~
stfu
I prefer <http://www.popbitch.com> ;)

~~~
gadders
There was a schism and some people created it as a spin off.

Similar sense of humour, but no interest in celebrities.

------
szany
Programming languages: <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/>

------
episod
<http://Everything2.com> is a great community of writers; kind of an alternate
reality, perspective-based wikipedia with a mix of fact, fiction, essays,
drivel, and close-nit culture of folks who regularly meet up together.

------
Mankhool
Cinema 5D <http://www.cinema5d.com/index.php> Now including discussion about
large sensor video cameras, but started very niche for those of us interested
in shooting video on DSLRs.

------
wj
Not specifically for women but Elite Trader (<http://www.elitetrader.com/>) is
pretty niche.

Food bloggers seem to have a lot of online (and offline) meetups.

------
joshontheweb
some obvious ones:

* web developers - <http://forrst.com>

* web designers - <http://dribbble.com>

------
katiepatrick
<http://www.ign.com/> \- not sure if it counts as 'community' - but is very
popular and was sold for something around $600m I think.

------
lilkik
<http://www.justbreastimplants.com/forum/> is self-explicatory, fairly busy
and has a female audience.

------
dchuk
I setup <http://www.saasaholics.com> for SaaS and Startup founders to help
each other out

------
hcho
In the UK, there's <http://mumsnet.com> Obviously it's a mother's online
community.

------
katiepatrick
There is also essentialbaby.com.au that is an Australian new mom site that was
purchase by fairfax for around $4m

------
EgeBamyasi
rateyourmusic.com

Every music nerds wet dream.

